# Halter color class



## horsenarounnd (Dec 4, 2011)

Can't seem to find my AMHR Rule book - probably put away with the show stuff. Does anyone know what rules/requirements there are for the halter color class? Is it by sex, size, pattern?


----------



## ruffian (Dec 4, 2011)

The color classes are broken down by gender (mare class and stallion/gelding class) and size, 34" and under, and over 34" to 38"


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Dec 4, 2011)

And in AMHR its not judged by conformation so you just circle around the judges both ways and you stop and turn in to show your number.


----------



## Jill (Dec 5, 2011)

Also, solid color is for solid color and multi is for pinto and appy... If it seems obvious, I don't mind admitting at one time, I thought "well, this buckskin is mutli colored (gold & black)". So, if I thought it, maybe someone else has, too


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 5, 2011)

I believe if there is any question about which class to go in, it goes by the registration papers. So, for example, our gray mare who was born a pinto and is registered as pinto so would have to go in multicolor. Of course, since she looks solid now, it would not be worth it.


----------



## Flying minis (Dec 5, 2011)

targetsmom said:


> I believe if there is any question about which class to go in, it goes by the registration papers. So, for example, our gray mare who was born a pinto and is registered as pinto so would have to go in multicolor. Of course, since she looks solid now, it would not be worth it.



Right, one of the criteria is usually that they are "easily identifiable" as solid or multi-colored. My one under mare is registered as grullo with AMHR, but grullo pinto with pinto. She has to show solid in AMHR, but she has a white tail. The one time I did show her in color, I showed her in solid, and 2 judges actually asked me whether she was solid or pinto. At that time I said I didn't know, that according to AMHR she is solid, according to AMHA she is pinto, and I hadn't sent her pinto papers yet, so didn't at that time know what she was. One judge said she was solid, one said she was pinto. She obviously did not place well



I've never again tried to put her in a color class !


----------



## Candi (Dec 5, 2011)

Jill said:


> Also, solid color is for solid color and multi is for pinto and appy... If it seems obvious, I don't mind admitting at one time, I thought "well, this buckskin is mutli colored (gold & black)". So, if I thought it, maybe someone else has, too


Not only that - but in most other breeds "Color Class" is for any horses registered with a color breed (Buckskin, Palomino, Paint, Pinto, etc). So when "big horse" folks show up to a mini show that's what they're thinking... I know I did!


----------



## ruffian (Dec 5, 2011)

that's right - a pinto who's greyed out still is a pinto, so still goes in the multi-color class, even if they look snow white.

As a joke at a fun show with a friend judging, I entered a "white" horse in the multi color class (where he belonged). Judge went around the horse several times, looked under the belly, under the jaw, and under the tail, and finally came up to me and whispered - why is this horse in multi color - I whispered back - because he IS a pinto, but you can only see spots when he's wet! Obviously didn't place either LOL.


----------



## funnyfarmnorth (Dec 5, 2011)

Is there any guide lines for judging this class or is it just the judge's preference?


----------



## ohmt (Dec 5, 2011)

It is pretty much judges preference.

At a show this past summer with 3 judges, I entered this colt in multi color:

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid15.photobucket.com/albums/a393/ohmt/Secret%20Fantasy/2011-06-12_13-48-45_857.mp4






He received 2 firsts and then a 6th I believe under the other judge. The judge that didn't place him first seemed to like the minimal overos the best. It's all personal preference-some judges don't like appies (notice how few apps made top ten in multi color at nationals? There have been other years where appies are all you see place so it depends) and others don't like some overos patterns, etc. So multi color is always a toss up. I love watching them


----------



## alongman (Dec 5, 2011)

horsenarounnd said:


> Can't seem to find my AMHR Rule book - probably put away with the show stuff. Does anyone know what rules/requirements there are for the halter color class? Is it by sex, size, pattern?


The AMHR does have their rulebook online at the website if you wanted to reference. The color class is incredibly fun me to judge! It's fun to see different judges opinions of color and their preferences. I would say that the majority of the horses that I place in color classes are very intensely colored (dark/rich colors, or very evenly marked patterns) as well as being well groomed to enhance the colors there.


----------



## valshingle (Dec 5, 2011)

For AMHR - the class is supposed to be judged 100% on color. In AMHA, I believe it is 75% color, 25% conformation. In Multi-Color you will find some judges that love apps and some very much dislike them. Some like black and white, others not. In Solid Color - a nice buckskin or silver dapple, or silver bay can do well. It really is a very subjective class, but generally intense colors are what the judges are looking for.

This horse was Res National Champ in the Over Division this year (behind a very handsome black frame overo) - he was the only buckskin pinto in the class of primarily black and whites, so he stood out:






And this horse was Res. National Ch in the under division behind a grullo pinto weanling, this horse went on to win the class at AMHA Worlds:


----------



## Tremor (Dec 5, 2011)

Is the color class much like halter (as in same procedure and way of showing) but not about confo? I have a couple AMHR horses I wouldn't mind showing in this class to get us warmed up.


----------



## valshingle (Dec 5, 2011)

In AMHR the horse wears a show halter and you walk him around in a big circle (think Musical Chairs)around the judges. At some point the judges will have you turn around and walk the circle in the other direction. Then they will have you stop where you are and turn your numbers towards the judges. That's it. You don't have to stand the horse up or anything. It's a class that I often put young, green horses in. It's easy on the horse and they can even act up (a little) without getting penalized. If you want to get clever, you can teach the horse to lead from both sides so you will never block the judge's view of him. However, neither of my horses were led on the off side in the classes where they won - so it certainly isn't going to affect the judges that much.

It is not supposed to be judged on conformation. 100% on the color of the horse.


----------



## ruffian (Dec 6, 2011)

This is also a class where I like to put handlers that don't normally show - visiting nieces, etc - that REALLY want to get in the ring.


----------



## TopSpout (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm glad this topic was brought up, as it's something I'm curious about. On the flip side, what is allowed in solid color? No white at all? I tried to check the rule book online but I didn't see anything about color or solid. Not sure if this is the right link or not? http://www.shetlandminiature.com/member-services/rule-book.html


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 6, 2011)

solid color may have some white, such as a sock or two, or star, blaze, etc., as long as they are not considered pinto, paint or app. This mare is River Rose Twinkling Sundown she always places well in solid color and in 2009 was 4th in AMHR National All STars, she is also my heart horse.


----------



## horsenut50 (Dec 6, 2011)

I showed in my first AMHR show this past year and went in this class with my Perlino stallion. I placed first.



It was a fun class and thankfully since he was being naughty in the ring, that manners didn't count too much.


----------



## djskid (Dec 7, 2011)

The worst colour to have is a dapple gray!! Our first couple of shows with a dapple gray mare we went in the multi colour class as we were new to showing and thought that the dapples would be simial to appaloosa spots. Then we were told she should be in solid as she is neither pinto nor appaloosa so that's what we've been showing her and another filly in for the past three years. This summer we were told by a judge at a non-AMHR mini horse show that they should have been in the multi class and placed us last in the solid colour!!


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 7, 2011)

djskid said:


> The worst colour to have is a dapple gray!! Our first couple of shows with a dapple gray mare we went in the multi colour class as we were new to showing and thought that the dapples would be simial to appaloosa spots. Then we were told she should be in solid as she is neither pinto nor appaloosa so that's what we've been showing her and another filly in for the past three years. This summer we were told by a judge at a non-AMHR mini horse show that they should have been in the multi class and placed us last in the solid colour!!



*Dapples are considered a solid. *

*I always win 1st place when putting my dappled mare in the color class, even if there's other dapples. She's just breath taking!*

*HOWEVER, for some reason I never place well or at all with my bay roan, and most every show Im at, she's usally the only roan on the show grounds. Roans just so you know are also considered solid color too. *


----------



## kuusou (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a question, when I'll show my boy later (in summer) shall I show him as solid or in color class ?


----------



## Davie (Dec 8, 2011)

To me he is a solid even with that large blaze. He has no body white or white above the knees. Now if he has a belly splash or color on the other side that would be different.

I have a dapple grey gelding that has the tinniest white hourglass on the rigt side of his tail. I show him solid color--some judges mark him down for the hourglass, others do not. He is registered solid.

I also have a chestnut pinto gelding who got the fading grey gene from his sire and is almost totally white, I have had to show him color to get him qualifed. You can barely see mulit color in his tail and if he is squeaky clean and he is clipped right you can see the skin color change--needless to say we don't show him color unless we just have too--he is definitely not going to place.


----------



## kuusou (Dec 8, 2011)

Davie said:


> To me he is a solid even with that large blaze. He has no body white or white above the knees. Now if he has a belly splash or color on the other side that would be different.


He has a belly splash but its a tiny one, but then I have no clue how he'll look in summer coat.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 8, 2011)

Multi color is simply for a VISIBLE pinto or appy. Something genetically either would not go in Multi a horse with socks and a blaze goes in solid they must have a visible appy or pinto pattern


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 9, 2011)

kuusou said:


> I have a question, when I'll show my boy later (in summer) shall I show him as solid or in color class ?


I must say he is one of the cutest little guys I've ever seen! He should show in solid color, but since he looks a little washed out when clipped, I would clip him at least three weeks before the show, then only clip his face and pastern the nights before. With a bald face only use a #10 and powder the top of the muzzel instead of oil. I used to have a bald face mare that won everytime she went into the ring. You don't want to show alot of pink skin.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Dec 9, 2011)

valshingle said:


> For AMHR - the class is supposed to be judged 100% on color. In AMHA, I believe it is 75% color, 25% conformation. In Multi-Color you will find some judges that love apps and some very much dislike them. Some like black and white, others not. In Solid Color - a nice buckskin or silver dapple, or silver bay can do well. It really is a very subjective class, but generally intense colors are what the judges are looking for.
> 
> This horse was Res National Champ in the Over Division this year (behind a very handsome black frame overo) - he was the only buckskin pinto in the class of primarily black and whites, so he stood out:
> 
> ...


Just had to say your horses are very pretty.

I don't think you can count any color out. Someone mentioned dapples are the worst to show, I totally disagree, I've seen some very nice dapples that win at Nationals, and I personally like real nice looking dappeled horses. Personally I would say sorrels are the worst to show in color but I've seen some place at Nationals in that. So you cannot rule any color out.

There was one filly I had I thought was a shoe in to place in color at Nationals. We totally got the gate, the judges picked another appy filly that was just a dull looking app to me compared to what I had, she was colored alot like the appy foal someoned posted on here. I had several come up to me that said I got robbed. Then of course the next day they picked an app stallion that looked just like her and got National Champion.

So even judges don't know what they want lol. Thats why I just don't bother going in it.


----------



## valshingle (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment!

I've had a silver dapple that's done very well. It really is a matter of the judge's opinion.


----------

